# Where can I mount my TV?



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

I have an 18.5" Avtex LED TV and am having trouble finding a workable solution to mounting it in the lounge/kitchen area of our 2008 Cheyenne. I originally planned to fit it to an arm anchored in the cupboard over the Fridge-Freezer but some of the screen is still inside the cupboard :roll: 
We have the Cheyenne with two forward facing belted seats against the kitchen sink bulkhead but, to be honest, these seats and the side facing seat are not very comfortable when watching the mini TV/Reversing camera drop-down monitor in the cab.
We're not heavy users of the TV when we're in the MH but, we want to be comfortable when we do watch it and the swivel cab seats are the best, despite the fact that they do not swivel the full 180 degrees.
Does anyone know of a good solution for mounting the TV in good view of these seats?


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*TV mounting*

Hi John,

Can't quite imagine your layout mine is different I think, but I mounted my TV on the wardrobe you can see how here if it's any help.

Graham


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I have seen many forms of TV mounting, including someone who had a length of 3" x 3" timber secured vertically in the TV box space with a flat screen mounting bracket attached to it.
My own problem is fixing a tv to the flatbed slide-out tray. I ended up matching the pattern on the base stand of my Meos, and drilling holes in the tray and fitting short grub screws vertically. This has proved to work over the last couple of years without a problem.
Alan


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for that Graham, it's rather impressive. Unfortunately, I don't really have such a space.
This is the layout that I have http://www.kentmotorhomes.co.uk/vehicle/370/2008-Fiat-Autotrail_Cheyenne_740_SE


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi

We have a similar layout and our TV cupboard was too small for the new 18.5 Avtex TV. The headrest in our seats is easily removed and we placed the mounting there drilling through to the kitchen and used washers to spread the weight. We no longer leave the TV in place whilst travelling, the old TV was damaged after we hit a hidden speed hump rather too fast, this one goes in a case.

We now view from our swivel seats and the TV is at a good height.

Jan


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks Jan
That looks interesting and a possibility...........though I would like to retain use of the seat if I can.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

I've used smaller RAM mounts for mainly gps stuff, but I've seen 4x4 trucks with laptops fixed using their systems for use "off road" and so subject to both harsh road surfaces and stiff truck suspension with no problems. They seem to have a good reputation.

The few bits here

http://www.ram-mount.co.uk/device-mounts-monitor-lcd-tft-c-360_511.html

could be used? I don't have a tv like this, so I don't know whats on the back to fit to (and their laptop mounts clamp on to generic screen sized units so may be an alternative if not?), but you could have one of their 1.5" balls mounted between the rear seat head rests, the clamp and screen mount left fixed to the telly, with appropriate cables tucked away when not needed?


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Ours is mounted in the bedroom on the wall next to the fridge.It is on a standard swing arm that can be either watched in bed or from the passenger/drivers seats.When it is folded away the tv faces the back of the mh and can be watched in bed .To watch in the front simply swing the arm round into the corridor .
I know we have different models,but the layout looks the same from the fridge to the back.
Les


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks Les
Unfortunately our bedroom mount is behind the bedroom door


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Hi John,

It looks very difficult to site a TV with that layout. The only thing that might be possible is maybe fit a drop down work top near the door to sit a TV on but it may be in the way for getting in and out.

Graham


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

John if we want to use the travel seat it's just 3 nuts to undo the bracket and the headrest goes back in.

If we want to use the seat when on site we take the TV and put it on the bed. 

The TV cupboard in our Mhome is above the new position of the TV so the cables were in the correct position - No need to re-wire, for us was a consideration.


Jan


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes Graham, it's a bit of a nightmare!
All MH's are a compromise and ours is the seating area!
I'm thinking along similar lines to you (the alternative is Jan's idea behind the headrest).
I think that we will go for packing the TV away when not in use and we can coil an aerial in the cupboard above the forward facing seats (that's where the TV electronics are). So a small shelf that clips into two small mounts behind the RH seat back (like many Dinette tables clip to the wall below windows) and a hinged leg with a similar fitting lower down might work.
I don't want to do major work which lowers the MH's value. It cost us a fortune and I want to recoup as much of that as I can when the time to change comes!


----------

